# Lamb and chicken in pizza oven



## africanmeat (Mar 17, 2012)

I don’t know were to put it it got lamb and chicken

Well ill put it under   lamb

Got  my sister on a visit from Israel and decided to do lamb and chicken in the pizza oven

First the lamb with rosemary made hols and pushed in garlic a  wet  rub of soy and EVOO

Put all on a bead of carrots   parsnip  and a bottle of beer cover  with  foil and in to the pizza oven

For the chicken  i did a hot chilli sauce of tomato purée hot sauce  vinegar sugar garlic salt and pepper.

Cover the birds with foil  and in to the pizza oven  1 ½  hour after the lamb

After 1 hour i removed the foil  30 minutes on one side and 30 minutes  on the other side.

It came out  great and yummy

The only problem is that before i took more photos it was gone












































Thanks for looking


----------



## venture (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks great, and I really like that oven!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 17, 2012)

Man that looks great - I cant wait to get to using my new oven.  My dad passed last week so I have been gone and now it is raining  like crazy


----------



## moikel (Mar 17, 2012)

Great use of the oven! If I  hadnt built mine so damn big & had some dry wood I would do stuff like that more often.I saw a lamb in beer dish done in a woodfired oven on TV..It was Rick Steins Mediteranean series & he was in Majorca .It was the only thing this little mountain place served but it looked like it was worth the trip.So does yours.

Doing Alpaca in beer at the moment if that interests you.


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 19, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Man that looks great - I cant wait to get to using my new oven.  My dad passed last week so I have been gone and now it is raining  like crazy


  My Condolences on you lost


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 19, 2012)

Moikel said:


> Great use of the oven! If I  hadnt built mine so damn big & had some dry wood I would do stuff like that more often.I saw a lamb in beer dish done in a woodfired oven on TV..It was Rick Steins Mediteranean series & he was in Majorca .It was the only thing this little mountain place served but it looked like it was worth the trip.So does yours.
> 
> Doing Alpaca in beer at the moment if that interests you.


  Thanks Moikel i got the all series on my pc . i do this dish with beer for many years.

i was thinking can't you Lay in side your oven a row of clay bricks it will make your oven smaller .


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 19, 2012)

very nice job! Looks great and perfectly cooked with a kiss of char!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 19, 2012)

africanmeat said:


> Thanks Moikel i got the all series on my pc . i do this dish with beer for many years.
> 
> i was thinking can't you Lay in side your oven a row of clay bricks it will make your oven smaller .




I bet it would help hold the heat too


----------



## moikel (Mar 19, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> I bet it would help hold the heat too


I figure we all go to school on the  first of anything we do. I look at my oven now & think the go big or go home approach wasnt the ideal .But I  was following a set of plans .The door would also be much better if I  had built wider,like both Scarbelly & Africanmeat.

I can build another one at our weekender down the coast but I am having so much fun with MES that may be some years off. Woodfired ovens are a great way to cook all sorts of things its just a matter of having the time.


----------



## moikel (Mar 19, 2012)

africanmeat said:


> Thanks Moikel i got the all series on my pc . i do this dish with beer for many years.
> 
> i was thinking can't you Lay in side your oven a row of clay bricks it will make your oven smaller .


They are all    great series I have his cookbooks as well.I met him he is a really good guy. He spends half his year here,he has a restaurant south of my weekender about 40 minutes.He turns up on our locally made TV a bit.He also has interests in a winery ,lucky guy.


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 21, 2012)

Moikel said:


> They are all    great series I have his cookbooks as well.I met him he is a really good guy. He spends half his year here,he has a restaurant south of my weekender about 40 minutes.He turns up on our locally made TV a bit.He also has interests in a winery ,lucky guy.


 You are a lucky guy . i love his tv series in Morocco, France , 

have a great day


----------

